# Funny video!!



## matrixmom (Oct 29, 2010)

http://www.keepbusy.net/play.php?id=ghost-in-an-elevator-prank#


----------



## Rumsfield (Dec 8, 2011)

Ha ha - That is awesome. How would you react in that situation ? 
What a Great way to start the day - thanks for sharing


----------



## matrixmom (Oct 29, 2010)

I think I would be ok until she screamed at me...


----------



## Vilessence (Nov 3, 2012)

I like how the people act to the lights and that they think its stuck .


----------



## awokennightmare (Jan 17, 2013)

Awesome! Thanks for sharing!


----------

